# DIY Co2 in a 29L...



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi guys, is there anyone that's running DIY co2 in a 29L with success? I just added a nano diffuser to my hagen co2 system with the yeast+sugar mix.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

Im using it in a 50L, and it works O.K. so on a 29L it'll be just fine.


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh ok thanks, I hated the ladder because plants and snails would block the bubbles, but with this diffuser the bubbles are alot better and I'm even seeing some pearling!


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

are you using DIY co2 mix and if so, what measurements you're using?


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, wasnt on for a while,

im using a 2L bottle, with:

1 teaspoon yeast

2 cups sugar (small cups probably 250g)

7 cups lukewarm water

1/2 teaspoon baking soda


----------



## sharkl11 (Jun 3, 2012)

How long does that mix last you before changing it out?


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

Mostly 2 weeks until it starts to get weaker.

I'm searching for a better, stronger, and longerlasting way now, but it's proceeding slowly.


----------

